# Go Locker?



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I recently because on a convert to GO Launcher (after flirting with it many times) and decided to try this. What do you guys think? Is it a good alternative to WidgetLocker?

The new WL has a slick ICS component to it so. Pretty neat.


----------

